# Steam Fest 2009



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hello All Fello Steamers.......Here is the latest on Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers big Big 4 Day Steamup.Hope You can Make this one. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ TrainFestival 2009 Update
June 1, 2009 Update 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ TrainFestival 2009 is moving full steam ahead. The festival site is nearly finished and ready for the large expected crowds. All parking lots are ready for thousands of cars as well as bus transport between lots and the festival. The miniature railroad is nearing completion with trains expected to run on it in the next two weeks. For anyone that has been at the Steam Railroading Institute in Owosso, MI before, they will not recognize the facility now. New Tracks, switches, miniature railroad, landscaping and much more. The #1225 even got a new paint job and several upgrades.

SP Daylight #4449 Update

Southern Pacific #4449 (The Daylight) and her crew are gearing up and getting ready for their 2500 mile trip to TrainFestival 2009 from Portland, OR. The "Daylight" will be departing Portland on July 3 at 8:00am heading east to Michigan. A complete schedule is available at the TrainFestival website. Click Here to View Tickets are also available to ride behind the Daylight.

Mainline Steam Fundraiser

The Steam Railroading Institute, Friends of Southern Pacific #4449 and Friends of the 261 are working together to sell tickets on the Milwaukee Road "Super Dome". You can buy a day pass to ride in style behind the #4449 through the Rockies for as little as $299/day. There are a limited number of tickets for each day. Proceeds from the sales are split between the steam locomotive operators. Click here to purchase yours!

Tickets Selling Fast

If you are wanting to take a ride behind the "Daylight" at TrainFestival 2009, you should order your tickets soon. Only 200 coach tickets remain for Thursday. All other trips behind the 4449, 765 and 1225 are SOLD OUT. Pre sale tickets have exceeded our expectations. All of the "Night Photography" tickets are SOLD OUT as well as the "Run a Steam Locomotive" time slots. There are still plenty of hourly trips available behind Little River Railroad 4-6-2 #110. 

You can also purchase tickets to ride behind the #4449 out of Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Chicago and Durand for as little as $114. Visit the website for more information

Volunteer Opportunities

If you are wanting to be a volunteer at TrainFestival 2009 please visit our website and click on the Volunteer link of the left of the page. All of the details are included in that form. We need to have all volunteers register two weeks prior to the festival to assign duties. There will be a volunteer station to check in at the visitors center at the Steam Railroading Institute. www.trainfestival2009.com

Quick Links... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
TrainFestival 2009 Website
TrainFestival 2009 Tickets
Daylight Tickets - Portland, OR to Durand, MI
Steam Railroading Institute
Friends of SP 4449
Friends of the 261
Contact Information ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
phone: (989) 725-9464 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Forward email
 This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected].
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.
Email Marketing by
 STEAM RAILROADING INSTITUTE | 405 Washington St. | Owosso | MI | 48867









*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
Sent you an email. Ryan, myself and Harry Quirk look forward to this steam up!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Charles,This is going to be a Great steamup.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hi All,Here is some NEW INFO>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dear Bob weltyk
TrainFestival 2009 is moving full steam ahead. The festival site is nearly finished and ready for the large expected crowds. All parking lots are ready for thousands of cars as well as bus transport between lots and the festival. The miniature railroad is nearing completion with trains expected to run on it in the next two weeks. For anyone that has been at the Steam Railroading Institute in Owosso, MI before, they will not recognize the facility now. New Tracks, switches, miniature railroad, landscaping and much more. The #1225 even got a new paint job and several upgrades. SP Daylight #4449 Update Southern Pacific #4449 (The Daylight) and her crew are gearing up and getting ready for their 2500 mile trip to TrainFestival 2009 from Portland, OR. The "Daylight" will be departing Portland on July 3 at 8:00am heading east to Michigan. A complete schedule is available at the TrainFestival website. Click Here to View Tickets are also available to ride behind the Daylight. Mainline Steam Fundraiser The Steam Railroading Institute, Friends of Southern Pacific #4449 and Friends of the 261 are working together to sell tickets on the Milwaukee Road "Super Dome". You can buy a day pass to ride in style behind the #4449 through the Rockies for as little as $299/day. There are a limited number of tickets for each day. Proceeds from the sales are split between the steam locomotive operators. Click here to purchase yours! Tickets Selling Fast If you are wanting to take a ride behind the "Daylight" at TrainFestival 2009, you should order your tickets soon. Only 200 coach tickets remain for Thursday. All other trips behind the 4449, 765 and 1225 are SOLD OUT. Pre sale tickets have exceeded our expectations. All of the "Night Photography" tickets are SOLD OUT as well as the "Run a Steam Locomotive" time slots. There are still plenty of hourly trips available behind Little River Railroad 4-6-2 #110. You can also purchase tickets to ride behind the #4449 out of Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Chicago and Durand for as little as $114. Visit the website for more information Volunteer Opportunities If you are wanting to be a volunteer at TrainFestival 2009 please visit our website and click on the Volunteer link of the left of the page. All of the details are included in that form. We need to have all volunteers register two weeks prior to the festival to assign duties. There will be a volunteer station to check in at the visitors center at the Steam Railroading Institute. www.trainfestival2009.com

Copyright (c) 2009 Zen Cart. Powered by Zen Cart


*


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

hate to say it but you pretty much said the same thing that was said on June 1... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

If I could do it (time and dollars wise), I would travel with NYC 3 from NYC to Portland and then back to Michigan behind 4449, then back to Portland. Something like 48 days on a private rail car? $5800, including meals? That's cheaper than cruises in the carribbean (if you were to do 6 back to back weekly trips)!! 

Can't wait until Luke is older so he and I can do these kinds of trips.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that would be one event to attend. Unfortunately its a month to early for me As my trip to Mich is scheduled for Aug.







Maybe next go around. Later RJD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone better take lots of pictures and video of the event, 

My father and I will be going to the national garden railway convention in Denver (trip to durango and silverton in middle) and back a few weeks before this even happens, 2 of my favorite locomotives will be here (4449, 765). 
But I am off to see my other favorite locos in colorado lol, never been to Colorado for trains (other than my boyscout philmont trip when I was 14 - flew into colorado springs and off to cimmarron, NM).


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Andrew,You should have come to Trainfest,We will have 1225 Brok.The Engine that Tom Hanks Recored the Sound For the Poler Express,Than 765 NPR Brok.And the Daylight 4449.A brand New never Fired 4-4-0 and 4 other Steam and Some Diesels Loco.And only 20 miles away You can go to the Huckelberry and ride 464 K-27 the Same time or stay till the next weekend and Steamup with us at the Huckelberry and Ride the K-27 free.and get a see the engine house 

Enjoy the Garden Railway Convention


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, its coming up fast! i can't wait. I will be staying in Frakenmuth so that the wife and kids have something to do on the trip as well. Is the k-27 the main power at the huckleberry this year? I saw the ten wheeler a few years back and hoped to see 464 this time around. I will be at the Huckleberry the wednesday before the festival. I am debating bringing something to run at trainfest - there is only so much room in my vehicle and with two kids that room disappears fast! 
Matt


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt,First off Bring somthing to run.Yes the K-27 464 is the main Power at the Huckleberry.The 10 wheeler is to be rebuilt,dont know if they started it yeat


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at huckleberry RR when I was around 10 years old, around 1990, they where doing a civil war re-enactment when I was there lol, Im pretty sure the 10 wheeler was running at that time. 

My mom's side of the family is from Muskegon, MI so we use to be up there a lot (hit up cedar point on the way back to South Florida). 
Doh, I need to make a list of events for the year(is there a good calender of all this somewhere lol) so I can weigh my options, the Colorado trip was planned and booked for a long time now (before I knew about trainfest) lol. 

Anyone, Seeing the Durango and Silverton will be exciting non-the-less, because we have never been there (go see the k-28 for real this time lol), I even bought a shiny canon rebel XS DLSR for the trip


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Andrew.Our Club Web site has all the Years Steamups,We have a Lot of Great Members.You can get info.at http://www.mssls.info/future_events_2009.htm


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

Picture taken at the Huckleberry in '05... 











and here it is a couple years later...


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

I was lucky enough to come over to the United States last summer and visit an old friend who lives in Highland Michigan.
One of the places we visited was the Huckleberry Railroad in Flint. The motive power was No 464 and I got to climb all over her, fantastic!
I took loads of digital pics of her and the coaches she was pulling, but I have mislaid the "*&%£" picture C.D. and can't find it anywhere.....
We also went to a quarter scale railroad that is open to the public, where the guy that owns it is a sort of scrap merchant. He says that he made all the locos (diesels) and stock by himself.
I cannot remember the name of the railroad, but he had a fantastic "Aladins Cave" of a model railroad shop, catering for all scales. This is where I first fell in love with the Bachmann K27 (Oh yes!).
Wish I could attend the steam-up!
All the best,
Pete.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Pete,You should have got with US,We would have had a Steamup JUST for YOU,You know,Steam,Trains,Pint,And Good Frends 
Regards 
Bob


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Afternoon all fello Steamers,Chuck and I made the trip up to the Steam Railroad Institute today to see the lay of the land.And see ware We were going to be. Here is a Link to the Pictures,When You get there Press Slide Show 
http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/OwossoJune14th2009# 
Michigan Small Live Steamers 
Bob


----------



## PeteH (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy Bob, 

Got my traveling plans made, look forward to seeing you there! Plan on bringing 3 small locos to run - you got gas and alky? 

Kindest Regards,
PeteH
Baraboo WI


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks....my son lives in Portland and took these pictures of the SP 4449 & its consist leaving on July 3rd. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Pictures,Thanks for Posting.Trainfest is getting Close now.It will be Christmas in July.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, glad to do it. Interestingly, my son was down here in SoCal visiting 2 weeks ago and returned to Portland on last Monday's Amtrak Coast Starlight train out of Los Angeles. On the way home he noticed that the NYC-3 private railcar (built for Vanderbuilt in the 20s) was parked in Eugene. Lo-and-behold, they coupled it to his train and they pulled it on in to Portland. 
He took this picture in Eugene using his phone camera and texted me a message with the following picture and sure enough it shows up in the 4449's departure photos:


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Here's an article from the Dekalb,IL Daily Chronicle and will be of interest to those in the Chicago area.*

Vintage steam train to travel through county By DAILY CHRONICLE 

This photo from the Friends of the 4449 shows the restored steam locomotive, Southern Pacific 4449, which will pull vintage passenger cars through northern Illinois on July 18. (Provided photo.) 
(Nice color photo in the original article.)




Steam train lovers should head to the south part of the county on July 18 if they would like to see a restored locomotive pulling railcars with similar histories.

The Daylight Special, a private passenger train pulled by Southern Pacific’s massive steam locomotive 4449, will travel through northern Illinois on its way from Minneapolis to Chicago. 

Pulling vintage passenger cars, SP 4449 will run the route of the former Chicago, Burlington and Quincy, now BNSF, through Rochelle, Steward, Lee, Waterman and Hinckley. The excursion is one leg of a 5,000-mile journey for the restored Southern Pacific locomotive, making its way across the country from Portland, Ore., to Owosso, Mich., for Train Festival 2009. 

The train will leave Minneapolis at 8 a.m., is scheduled to be in Savanna at approximately 2 p.m. and will arrive in Union Station before nightfall. The special passenger excursion will be sharing the rail line with regular freight service, so delays are possible, according to a recent news release. 

There are no scheduled extended stops – and roadways along the route are expected to be filled with chasers and photographers angling for the perfect shot of this magnificent locomotive, the release said.

Southern Pacific “Daylight” steam locomotive 4449 is operated by the Friends of SP 4449, a Portland, Ore., a nonprofit organization dedicated to the restoration, maintenance and operation of the former Southern Pacific 4-8-4 steam locomotive. 

The July 18 passenger trip is operated by the Friends of the 261 of Minneapolis. A limited number of tickets still may be available for this trip or for the return trip Aug. 2-3 via Milwaukee. Ticket information can be found atwww.261.com. In October, SP 4449 will pull fall-color steam excursions from Minneapolis to Winona, Minn., and Winona to La Crescent. Tickets for these trips are still available in first, premium and coach class at www.261.com or by calling 651-765-9812 between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. 

The release said No. 4449 was built in May 1941 by Lima Locomotive Works in Lima, Ohio, for Southern Pacific. It is the only surviving example of Southern Pacific’s GS-4 class of streamlined steam locomotives. No. 4449 spent its early career assigned to the Coast Daylight, SP’s premier passenger train between San Francisco and Los Angeles. Together, SP 4449 and its water tender weigh 433 tons. The oil-burning locomotive is 110 feet long, rides on 80-inch driving wheels and weighs 475,000 pounds. 

SP 4449 was retired in 1957 and placed on display in Oaks Park in Portland, Ore. In 1974, it was removed from the park, restored and returned to service in 1975 traveling the United States pulling the American Freedom Train.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so happened that I found my Pics of 44449 pulling the freedom train. Pics i have show it in Topeka, KS but do not recall the date. Was one cool train then. Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Pete H. send Me a EMAIL so as I can Get Your Name Badge and Passes.I do not have Your Email and You are not listed in the Diamondhead Roster. MY email is [email protected] weltykswhistles.com 
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## seeleyandbaldori (Jul 13, 2009)

Steam Trains and Boogie Woogie music have gone together for100 years . Now you can enjoy both at the *Owosso Train Festival 2009*
Roma’s Back Door Restaurant Tent 200 E. Comstock St. Owosso, MI. Presents – Seeley & Baldori The Greatest Boogie Woogie Piano Duo To Purchase Tickets click on www.boogiebob.com Show Times are: 
Thursday July 23, @ 7 pm Friday July 24, @ 4:30 pm Saturday July 25, @ 4:30 pm Sunday July 26, @ 2:30 pm purchase tickets by check you can make the check out & mail to: *Seeley & Baldori, LLC* *2843 E Grand River Ave., Suite 119* *East Lansing, MI 48823-6722* 
If you have any further questions please call or email:
*Bill Gerhardt at **517-449-5075**or [email protected]*


----------



## GTW6037 (Aug 1, 2008)

see the GTW Mountain 6027 run at steamfest . With the full sound of BOBs whistle. Watch steamtom 1 try to run a fully operational 060 on sunday!heeee. will post pics of this. 
from Chuck MSSLS


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Latest Update 
For those of us east of Chicago 

"IMPORTANT CHICAGO-AREA INFO 
Please note that while we expect to travel over certain routes through Chicago, our train is at the mercy of the railroad and its dispatchers. Our route and schedule can change at any time without notice. We are doing the best we can to inform our fans where we'll be via GPS tracker and Twitter. 

*UPDATED!* Chicago Union Station - We regret that we are unable to provide a public viewing of the steam locomotive in Chicago. The SP 4449 is too tall and wide to fit inside Chicago Union Station, and we have not been able to find a public area for it to be on display. In the past few days we also learned that a bridge south of Chicago is too narrow for the steam locomotive. 

Due to the impassable bridge and in order to make it to Train Festival, on the evening of Saturday July 18th the 4449 will be taken off of the train just prior to its arrival at Union Station to be serviced, refueled and rehydrated. The Amtrak engine will spot the train at Union Station as planned. The 4449 will then move on its own (no train) to Congress Park to take a slower detour route on a different railroad to Michigan City. On the morning of July 19th, the train will depart from CUS at 8 AM, led by Amtrak over the planned route from Chicago to Michigan City to catch up with the SP 4449 for the remainder of the journey to Durand. Stay tuned to our 'tweets' for updates." 

The 4449 along with 'Significant Other' Amtrack # 23 may SOLO into Michigan City...I'll be there !


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Al,today Jason told Me that the Daylight would not fit in the Bridges.I can not believe that it is that BIG.I know that Auto Racks go throu them all.WOW I cant wate till Tomorrow when it gets to Durant. Al You should see her today at Michigan City.Were she will spend the night 
Al Take some Pictures and Post them,I will Post Durand Tomorrow 
See You Thursday.This is going to be a Great week


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Bob ! 
I just learned that she has 'rehydrated' in Savana Illinois and intends to pass all the way to Mich. City tonight !!! 
I hope she blows her whistle when she passes my house..... 
I have no idea when she will arrive, or where they will cut in the consist... 
We all made plans today to chase her along US 20 as the Amtrack tracks run parrallell to the hiway.... 
We'll find her nevertheless, since we will be favored with a longer stop over than was anticipated !!!


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Well she arrived SOLO under her own power And no AMTRACK ASSIST.... 
She jas crossed The bridge over The crick And awaits her consist. 
Quite a crowd here @ 7:00 AM !!!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Al,Please post what time She pull out of Michigan City.And I think You are 1 hr behind Us! Right.I am asking because We are going to Durand to Meet Her.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob,she departed with her consist @ 12:15 PM Indiana Time. 
The crew stated that she will not be able to highball (due to regs...)so is restricted to 40 MPH.. 
I just checked her 'twitter' page and she just passed thru Niles Michigan ! 
The 'mystery track' that helped get her to Mich. City was.....The Indiana Harbor Belt Line..on very short notice......a round of applause please...... 
Have fun !! She is truly a beauty !!! 
See you in Owasso !!!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All The Daylight is in Owosso.We got to Durand at 2 Pm and wated till 8PM for the Daylight to Come in,I do have to say it is Breath Taking.To first see the Plume of steam,to start to hear the Whistle,Than to see and Hear HER say Here I AM.Well Take a Look http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/...LKlnZXlaA#


----------



## vmsysprog (Jul 2, 2008)

The nagging question for me is: where do I park in Owosso? Seems like they thought of everything but that. I heard about some group providing shuttle service. How early do I have to get there to park close to the museum? 
Steve


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Steve,Gates open at 9am and they are expecting 30,000 guest a Day.You can park acrost the River from Steamfest and Walk.If You are bring a engine to run the have a drop off zone.I am sorry but thist is a First Time Event.So I can not be Clear of what I am telling You about Parking,It is what I have been told.I will know more When We set up Tomorrow. I would be there no later than 8am


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
TrainFestival 2009 Update 

One Day Left! 
July 23-26, 2009 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The Party is About to Start! 

One day until America's Celebration of Railroading kicks off in Owosso, MI. All 8 steam locomotives are on the property ready for the public. Gates will open at 9:00am on Thursday ans close daily at 6:00pm until Sunday July 26th. 

This is a once in a lifetime event. No other exhibition of trains has 8 or more steam locomotive gathered in the East since the late 1940's. You will not want to miss this festival. Hundreds of vendors, miniature trains, big train and steam powered train rides await thousands of visitors. 

You can see a sneak peek at the Michigan ABC Station. Click here to see video! 

Something to remember, your ticket purchase goes back to preserve the Pere Marquette #1225 for another generation. The #1225 will go done for routine maintenance next year. Please come out and support Steam for another generation! 

See everyone this week! 

WIN #1225 - Authentic "O" Gauge Pere Marquette Berkshire #1225 

Keep It In Steam...FUNDRAISER RAFFLE 

In the year 2010, Locomotive 1225 is scheduled for its 15-year inspection in accordance with Federal regulations. This inspection requires the Steam Railroading Institute of Owosso, Michigan, to remove all of the tubes and flues from Locomotive 1225 and perform a comprehensive inspection of the entire boiler. The locomotive must remain out of service until the Steam Railroading Institute is able to comply with all of the inspection requirements listed in the regulations.Through the generosity of Lionel Trains, The Steam Railroading Institute is raffling off "O" Gauge Scale Steam Locomotives during Train Festival 2009. Drawing held daily on July 24, 25 and 26 at 6pm on the grounds. Tickets are $10 or 3 for $25 and can be bought on the festival grounds. Sorry no online sales or phone sales. This is a chance of lifetime. 

For more information contact: 
Steam Railroading Institute 
405 South Washington Street 
Owosso, MI 48867 
(989) 725-9464 
www.michigansteamtrain.com


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Will post some Pictures of Set-up Wed. and what is going on,All the rest of pictures will have to wate till Monday


----------

